# kangaroo alla Clarissa



## moikel (May 3, 2013)

I have taken Clarissa's great beef heart recipe & applied it to roo .I cant do the full balsamic reduction because the side dish of roasted beets,onions,yellow carrots & goats cheese has a balsamic dressing already & its going to be an overload.

So I take 2 pieces of 'roo loin& use a marinade of red wine ,cbp,EVO,garlic ,thyme ,rosemary & a splash of sherry vinegar in place of balsamic.













IMG_0426.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 3, 2013






Roo is obviously a different carcass for people used to 4 legged herbivores. I normally buy backstrap,eye fillet .Rump is OK ,loin better. They sell tail but I cant get past all the sinew. Yes people stew it but I dont eat it.

If you can't serve this rare its not worth the trouble. We have millions of these animals,when stock are doing poorly in droughts the Roo's still look fat! 

All the smaller wallabies are protected on the mainland here & you are considered a @##@!% if you shoot them.They go from swamp wallabies which are pretty chunky about 5 ft high charcoal grey right down to little yellow foots,nail tails,whip tails& rocks that are 2 foot high.

We only harvest Western red & EasternGrey kangaroos . I have seen 100 in one" mob "( Aussie speak.) They get right into some urban settings ,golf courses & the like especially when things are dry here.Not in Sydney but country towns absolutely! 

Anyway enough discovery channel & back to cookery
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I will roast small onions halved ,fancy yellow carrots ,beets,garlic cloves in EVO until they are soft then make the hot salad with balsamic.













IMG_0428.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 3, 2013


----------



## moikel (May 3, 2013)

IMG_0429.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 3, 2013






Its dark out so I will do this in a cast iron pan,hard ,fast, rest.Its the same wet rub as Clarissa ,just different vinegar.

One of the ideas behind me suggesting we create a "nose to tail" section was that cooks could cross reference stuff.Just because you may not dig the offal doesnt mean you can't use a recipe with something else. 

Bearcarvers great deer heart recipe is a good example.Me taking Clarissa's beef heart & doing Roo is another.

I cant find any walnuts in the house so I will have to change the beets dish a bit.Beets ,Roo & shiraz is a match every bit as perfect as pork & apples & cider,fish & chips, or anything else in classic cookery.


----------



## moikel (May 3, 2013)

OK here it is.













IMG_0433.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 3, 2013






I just did it fast & hot but had to fiddle with it to get garlic out of pan before it burned.













IMG_0434.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 3, 2013






Thats the hot beets dish.I just roast all the veg then combine it in a bowl add balsamic & pan juices,toasted pine nuts then put the goats cheese cut in cubes on top .The heat from veg softens goat cheese.Done.You get some lovely caramel flavours & sweetness from roasting but also that earthy beets flavour. I just bash the garlic cloves & throw them in whole into the roasting dish .

I would normally do a bit of a "au jus" but there was a bit of a bitter taste from garlic cooking to far so I just left it.













IMG_0435.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 3, 2013


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 3, 2013)

Mick, that is just plain gorgeous!!!    <<mouth watering icon here>>

I am totally trying your dish out the next time I have heart, or wild game this fall. I'm bookmarking it!

Thanks so much for posting this, and for the hat tip.  And you weren't kidding, that is some really lean meat. Fast sear, indeed.

Have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## seenred (May 3, 2013)

I don't know anything about Kangaroo, but that looks awesome!  Thanks for sharing...

Red


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

it looks great.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## chef willie (May 3, 2013)

Looks like prime beef...I'd hit that


----------



## moikel (May 3, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Mick, that is just plain gorgeous!!!    <<mouth watering icon here>>
> 
> I am totally trying your dish out the next time I have heart, or wild game this fall. I'm bookmarking it!
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it.Its super lean but well flavoured & pretty tender.

The beets dish is super simple really .They do roast well &you get a nice contrast from the onions.I added the carrots on the fly they were a nice addition.I just drain all the pan juices from the roasting pan in to a container add the balsamic then dress the veg.If I had walnuts they would have gone into roasting pan late.


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 3, 2013)

I use ground EMU and ground ROO here when I can get it. Makes great burgers.......if you cook them FAST.

Brad


----------



## moikel (May 3, 2013)

bkleinsmid said:


> I use ground EMU and ground ROO here when I can get it. Makes great burgers.......if you cook them FAST.
> 
> Brad


Emu is another deal altogether.People make things like bresola &prosciutto out of it. There is also burgers & stuff.Its farmed now unlike 'roo .Leather is very high end product & there is an oil that is used a lot in cosmetics. Very dark meat last time I saw it. They can be nasty critters ,not real smart but cornered they have lash out with those big feet with toe nails like steel spikes.Hard to corner because they are fast
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

When I was a kid farmers with working sheep & cattle dogs would always feed a female dog with pups who was struggling emu. In a lot of those places it was more economic to shoot a roo or an emu & just rough butcher it for dog food. I think it illegal to shoot emu even on your own land without a permit now.Long while since I left the farm.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2013)

The Roo looks great. I have never had it. I did spend the summer of 96 eating more EMU than any other red meat. I'll take an Emu Fan Filet over Beef Filet any day!...JJ


----------



## toby bryant (May 3, 2013)

That Roo looks awesome!  I have never had it, but my father travels to Australia on business several times a year and he is a fan. Thanks for sharing something different.


----------



## moikel (May 3, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Roo looks great. I have never had it. I did spend the summer of 96 eating more EMU than any other red meat. I'll take an Emu Fan Filet over Beef Filet any day!...JJ


OK Chef JJ I got ask where were you in 96 eating emu ? Its not mainstream here,roo yes .Its in the supermarket next to the beef but not emu. The leather is in demand but consumers aren't in love with the meat. But now I am going out to look for it! And yes old timers used to eat the eggs or carve them lovely blue /black egg.

Roo is popular to a point because its so lean,no cholesterol 100% organic. People who dont eat a lot of meat often eat roo.its just a matter of getting on the plate without overcooking it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2013)

In 96 as a Newbie Chef, actually in my senior year of Culinary School, the owner of a local Emu farm came to the school looking for a Chef to do recipe development, work with the Butcher to develop consumer recognizable cuts and do Demos for Restaurant Suppliers and perspective customers. She could not pay a lot as they were just getting established so I was paid in Meat, $9/lb at the time, and assorted other items, like a Food Dehydrator, Emu Oil and assorted products made from Emu fat or even Liquor. I had a Freezer full of various Emu cuts to play with so we ate that instead of buying Beef. My Dad, a Butcher, and hard core Beef eater was skeptical until I cut a Fan Fillet the same size and shape as a Beef Flank Steak, one of his favorite, and cooked it along side the Flank Steak he had. I prepared them on the Grill with the identical seasoning and to the same Med/Rare and served them. He had a hard time telling them apart and was amazed at how good the Emu was. In spite of the fact that Emu is healthier than skinless Chicken Breast it never caught on here either and is expensive and really limited to restaurants that feature exotic meats on their menu...JJ


----------



## themule69 (May 4, 2013)

about the EMU? how much does a adult bird weigh? years ago when the USA EMU market went to bust. they were letting them go. it wasn't worth the price of feed to feed them. i wanted to shoot one on the side of the road in Mississippi. that had been released. i didn't know if i could drag it through the mud to the truck. that is the reason for my questions

happy smoken.

David


----------



## moikel (May 4, 2013)

I remember that we just took the legs off them at the hip joint & left the rest. A leg might have weighed 25 pounds? They are lighter than they look lot of feathers. One of those industries where the first promoters made $$ & every that bought in afterwards got burned. Looked to good to be true in retrospect of course.You take a wild animal that costs you nothing if you are collecting eggs in the wild or catching birds then stick them in a pen & your a farmer.

What we should be doing is harvesting the stupid numbers of wild goats(not native) that are causing enormous amounts of damage to fragile plains country & shipping them to countries that want to eat them.

Dont start me on the camel problem
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## moikel (May 5, 2013)

Dont mean to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  especially from way down here BUT my country has a really poor history of turning loose  or letting escape domestic animals into the bush that then turn feral & cause huge amounts of damage.The goat,camel,water buffalo,donkey,pig, dog & cat have all become enormous problems in different parts of the country.Cats wreak havoc with our ground nesting birds,small marsupials(potaroo,,bilby,bandicoot,) lizards of all sizes,& our gliders(little possum like guys,sugar ,pygmy,greater) I used to shoot cats on sight when I had a cabin in the mountains. Foxes if they just ate rabbit would be tolerable but they don't.I shot them on sight as well.

We also imported the ,rabbit,fox,carp & cane toad ,dumb really #%^[email protected]& dumb. 

Letting emus loose in Mississippi  is the same style of stupid.

Back on topic ,finally,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  roo are soft footed so do no damage we should eat them.  Hard,cloven hoof goats on fragile soils that eat anything green that they can reach & turn plains country into dust bowls should be harvested too.Goat for dinner tonight.


----------

